# ibo world hc ?



## Mathewsman275 (Feb 2, 2005)

anybody shoot the world hc course k ? target 7 was really just wrong !!! two of our group including myself took a ((((((O))))))) THANK YOU !!! held on at 35 yd ...was more like 42 ?....i'm not that good anyway..this really hurt !!!:thumbs_do 
:frusty:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

That leopard was out there I shot him for 37 and ended up with a 5. One in our group shot under it and the rest were 8's. That was more like a MBR shot.


----------



## Ohioarcher1 (Jun 24, 2002)

So I geuss we need to work on our yardage judgment:wink:


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Who won HC?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the world of the IBO apx yardage.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*that plain wrong!!!*

A big event like the worlds should do alot better at setting the yardage better than that!!! 35 max and it was 42!!?!?! come on thats just plain wrong!! I'd be alittle upset too!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*With todays range finders*

Hard for me to understand


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

I shot K on Thursday and shot under the cat even with a 37 yard gap. Shot hot for the rest of the day (lol). Two in our group shot zero's..... Still one of the best shoot's that I have been to and met some really great people along the way... Can't wait for next year.....


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

the bad part of it not everybody had to shoot it i shot it for 37 only because of the aprox rule i did get an 8 on it


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I stepped it off and got approx. +/- 47 yds..... so 42yds may be a little closer..... I held my 37yd pin on him and still shot under him....... 3 zeros' in my group and one 5.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

THIS IS OUT OF THE IBO RULES........**Approximate distances have been added to allow the use of a laser range finder and to allow for inherent variations in their accuracy. Approximate distances are NOT intended to be an excuse to stretch target maximum distances.............

7 YDS, THATS SOME VARIATION IN ACCURACY


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just remember that wont happen at an ASA major event. We know what were doing and do it RIGHT. Shoot ASA the Shooters Choice


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

From what I've heard there were alot of misses on that target.One of the guys in my group stepped it off and had around 46 yards! The first shooter thought max and missed a 0 by a quarter inch. On a better note, we had 5 x's in a 34yd turkey and no broken arrows:tongue:


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

It sounds like somebody better send their Range Finder back for Warranty repair!!


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

I still had one of the best times,I met some awesome guys and believe well be friends for along time...not you Chris and John,some othwer guys....Just kiddin my campfire is your campfire,I just wont drink any coffe made by Chris ever again...and for craps sake get some sun on those legs.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*I shot TMBR class*

I didn't shoot K range but I understand what you guys are talking about. I shot on E & C ranges. It was the single toughest shoot I have ever shot. But it was a good warm up for the locals.:wink: It was the best time I have had at a shoot.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be the very last one to defend the IBO (*I*s *B*arely *O*rganized), but I gotta ask?

Just because it's 35 yds max, do you guys just quit judging yardage when you get to 35? 

I know that a most of you can tell the difference between 35 and 45 yards?:wink: 

Maybe that one of the reasons hunter class shoots so far up to win.

315 fps arrows, 35 yard max, center 11's.

Not really much to it as far as yardage judging, or risk taking, just shoot for the center of the ten. 

Try ASA hunter class with corner 12's and 40 yard max at 280 fps if you want to be challenged. They reward you with 12 instead of 11 for going for the X too.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that is why most are in the hunter class because they know the MAX yardage is supposed to be 35 so give 2 or 3 more yards just incase. I heard a lot of people complain about that shot and I don't blame them that is ridiculous. The courses I shot were extremly difficult but none was 7 over the max. Any hunter that shot that course has a legit complaint. When you are told 35 max and have one at 42 plus it isn't fair period I dont' care what anyone says.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Northforker said:


> Maybe that one of the reasons hunter class shoots so far up to win.
> 315 fps arrows, 35 yard max, center 11's.


Absolutely. and Fat shaft arrows as light as they can make them.
Do people really hunt with those set-ups?



1wayin said:


> When you are told 35 max and have one at 42 plus it isn't fair period I dont' care what anyone says.


Have to ask.
I have 3 pins and one is a 40 yd pin. If I saw 40 yards, I would shoot 40 yards, no matter what people 'told' me.
Why did people shoot 35 yards at a 40+ yard target just because they were told nothing more than 35yds. Trust your EYES, not the rules. Shoot it for what it is, then argue about it later after you shoot your 8 or 10.


----------



## 1wayin (Mar 26, 2006)

> I have 3 pins and one is a 40 yd pin. If I saw 40 yards, I would shoot 40 yards, no matter what people 'told' me.
> Why did people shoot 35 yards at a 40+ yard target just because they were told nothing more than 35yds. Trust your EYES, not the rules. Shoot it for what it is, then argue about it later after you shoot your 8 or 10


You are told they shoot them with a rangefinder and will be no more than 37 yards. If you have shot enough 3-d tournaments surely you have been fooled once or twice by the yardages. Every class uses the max as a reference point. I didn't shoot the course so I really don't have a dog in this fight other than my opinion of it being wrong for those that did shoot it.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Last year when I shot the IBO I used four pins set @ 22 27 32 and 37. So I had a little buffer built in for the approx. 35 yd. limit and would probably have missed it still using the 37 pin. And two of the guys that got skunked on this target I shoot with on a regular basis and I couldn't tell you the last time I saw either of them miss a target.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

1wayin said:


> If you have shot enough 3-d tournaments surely you have been fooled once or twice by the yardages.


Just saying.
35 and 42 look a LOT different to me.
I've been fooled shooting across a ravine, or where terrain is difficult to use.
And not seeing this particular target, it might have been tricky. 

But if it was 'just' distance, shoot what you know not what you are told.
I'm not saying I disagree with the protest, maxes should be maxes.
Just saying: shoot what you see, THEN argue later.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I did shoot course "K" and target 7 was definately at least 42 to 43 yrds. I looked at it and thought it was well past 35 yards but since they went to all the trouble of rewriting the "approx" rule year I trusted the IBO not to engage in that kind of tomfoolery. I was definately wrong to think they would abide by thier own rules. I shot it for 35 and took a 5. Two people in my group blanked it. Truely unprofessionally done on their part INMHO. I would expect this kind of incident at a local shoot somewhere but not at the IBO Worlds. Where is the supervision of the ranges? Exactly how did this error get through thier system of range checks? Or don't they bother to check range distances at all?


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Shaman said:


> Just saying.
> 35 and 42 look a LOT different to me.
> I've been fooled shooting across a ravine, or where terrain is difficult to use.
> And not seeing this particular target, it might have been tricky.
> ...


This is the Worlds we are talking about. Not some little local shoot ran by a bunch of hicks. You should be able to trust them at THIS shoot when they tell you something.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I didn't shoot that course, I shot V and U. Same issues on my courses, fooled me and several pros. Thats archery! The World championships shouldn't be easy and they weren't.

It was great to meet all of you, even those of you from NY!!

Congrats to all that shot, it wasn't easy!

See you next year.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jonnybow said:


> I didn't shoot that course, I shot V and U. Same issues on my courses, fooled me and several pros. Thats archery! The World championships shouldn't be easy and they weren't.
> 
> It was great to meet all of you, even those of you from NY!!
> 
> ...


I agree the world's shouldn't be easy but shouldn't they at least follow their own rules?


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

i knew it was over the max but i trusted the ibo rules i won't make that mistake again.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Punch_Master said:


> I agree the world's shouldn't be easy but shouldn't they at least follow their own rules?



They did follow their own rules, they put the targets at approximate yardages. 
I understand completely your gripe but it's not going to change.
We had to shoot a gobbling turkey at 39yds, well within the established rules. Try to smack a dime sized 11 ring with pins at 39yds! Wasn't easy but the 8 was!

I guess thats why I don't make money shooting archery!


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

My cousin and I went down there and just shot the defense ranges. Anyhow we were talking to an older gentleman that was maning the sign up tent and in pulls in this truck. After about a minute,the guy from the truck says they are getting ready to set up a couple of courses (championship courses I think he said) for Saturday. We ask them about him how far the max shot is for the pros and he said ''50 yards max''. Then he and the older guy look at each other and started to laugh. You can only guess at what they were getting at


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

I heard about that target. I also heard that after all the misses that the range officials were telling guys that is was 42.5 yards...... what the heck..... they need to get that straightened out.... I am all about the approx. but geez.........As everyone else I met some great people and had a great time......A big thanks to Pat D and Todd S. from bowtech...thanks for the accomodations :wink:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jonnybow said:


> They did follow their own rules, they put the targets at approximate yardages.
> I understand completely your gripe but it's not going to change.
> We had to shoot a gobbling turkey at 39yds, well within the established rules. Try to smack a dime sized 11 ring with pins at 39yds! Wasn't easy but the 8 was!
> 
> I guess thats why I don't make money shooting archery!


I disagree. 43 is NOT approx 35 yrds. Rangefinders are accurate within +/- 1 yrd from the factory guaranteed. Even doubling that to give them the benefit of the doubt means that on a hunter course you should NEVER see a target over 37 yrds. I'm going by their own rules which state:


> "Approximate distances have been added to allow the use of a laser range finder and to allow for inherent variations in their accuracy. Approximate distances are NOT intended to be an excuse to stretch target maximum distances"


You can find that passage in EVERY 2006 rule book they sent out.

PS First shot on K range was a 35 yrd strutting turkey which I Xed and there was another one a little closer toward the end that I 10d. I did that with just Hunting class equipment.

True, talking about it wont change this years course but if they hear enough about it maybe they won't repeat the mistake next year.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Punch_Master said:


> True, talking about it wont change this years course but if they hear enough about it maybe they won't repeat the mistake next year.


The sad thing about it is I assure you that was not a mistake. ukey:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

monty53 said:


> The sad thing about it is I assure you that was not a mistake. ukey:


I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. I can't get to the IBO forum from my work (it's blocked) to see if there are any posts about it there and how the IBO is handling the issue. If they issue a apology and promise things will change ok fine. If they either deny the whole thing or ignore the issue by removing posts or not commenting on it then I'd say you are right and they did it on purpose and they intend to do the same thing again.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Punch_Master said:


> PS First shot on K range was a 35 yrd strutting turkey which I Xed and there was another one a little closer toward the end that I 10d. I did that with just Hunting class equipment.


Punchy, I also shoot hunting class equipment. I shot the AHC class, same stuff as you with a max of 40yds. We had to shoot the pro course at the red stake and had similar issues as I read from the HC guys. At least they were equally long across the board.


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*hey punchmaster*

hey punchmaster
i see your from Fredrick Md. I'm from So of Annapolis. Just wondering if your going to shoot the 3d state Championship next weekend @ Tuscaroras? Weird the way that their doing it. You have to shoot 60 targets 30- marked and 30 unmarked and that's to win. Sucks!!! Well if you go i'll see ya there.


----------



## cpt_70 (Mar 27, 2006)

xsmasherj said:


> I still had one of the best times,I met some awesome guys and believe well be friends for along time...not you Chris and John,some othwer guys....Just kiddin my campfire is your campfire,I just wont drink any coffe made by Chris ever again...and for craps sake get some sun on those legs.


hey whats arong with my coffee? and my ghost like legs? 
lol

had a good time anyway jay


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

rvkhan said:


> hey punchmaster
> i see your from Fredrick Md. I'm from So of Annapolis. Just wondering if your going to shoot the 3d state Championship next weekend @ Tuscaroras? Weird the way that their doing it. You have to shoot 60 targets 30- marked and 30 unmarked and that's to win. Sucks!!! Well if you go i'll see ya there.


Yeah Tuscarora is my home club. I haven't decided whether to shoot in it or not yet. You dont have to shoot 60 targets. I don't see how you could shoot 60 targets in the allotted time. Score cards have to be in by 3 pm. You pick which one you wish to shoot in and go with that one. Marked or unmarked. For more info PM Fordtech. He is the one running it.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just a little explination I heard about this particular target. The targets are set first, Ibo officials then went out to set the stakes. They arrived at that target to find that it was beaten to death by a bear and not shootable. The stake was laid on the ground near the target # sign and they went to get a new target. Got back with target, set it up and someone assumed the stake belonged where it was laying. In my opinion an honest mistake. After the first people shoot it you cant move the stake regardless of how far it is.


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

Mistakes in course setup happen, yardages are all approximate (though i agree 42 isn't what they had in mind).

However.....

Your eyes tell you its long, many will tell its over 35. Others in your group missed or hit low, you look with the binocs and see all the arrow holes in the target are low, above the 10 is pretty much clear of holes. Folks in your group, who you know in some cases, miss or go low. You now step up to the stake and think "gee, looks out there, ol joe who is dead on in yardage and doesn't miss, missed low, target shows everyone is missing low. Hmmm, my guess is 38-40, hmmm everyone is missing low, gonna add another 1-2 to adjust, heck if I'm right I will still catch top of 10."

Bam shoot for 40-42 and get an 11.

Courses are set by humans, they make mistakes, some are set without range finders, maybe. Trust your eyes and brain, dial it in and shoot.


----------

